

How the US government taps fiber optic cables for the NSA - justinph
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/02/20/politics/20submarine.html?_r=0

======
eruditely
I wonder if any other intelligence agency is spying on the NSA, even if it is
American. That would add such an interesting twist, and their justification
and legal process for it would be no doubt rebuked by the NSA in a very
hilarious fashion of not being able to take their own medicine.

I can only hope.

